# New Tyres



## scott_tts

Hi,

I am looking to replace the tyres on my 2016 Audi TTS. I have been very happy with the performance of the Hankook tyres that came with the car and would ideally like to replace like for like. I have been looking on a number of different tyre websites and I am wondering what is the difference between the 245/35/ZR19 93Y and the 245/35/ZR19 93Y XL.

Thanks


----------



## leopard

Best advice here which explains it perfectly:

https://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-article/r ... advantages


----------



## Mark Pred

Personally, I thought the Hankooks my TTS came were God awful. I replaced them when only half worn. Noisy, poor wet grip and prone to aquaplaning on cold roads. I replaced them with Continental Sport Contact 6 tyres, which frankly should be standard on the TTS. To put mid range tyres on such a car is very cheap of Audi. The Continentals proved to be excellent and in another league to the Hankook. I've recently changed again, as the Continentals dropped below 3mm after 22,000 miles use... as I knew I'd be ordering a new car to replace the TTS in only a few months time, I decided to drop my budget and since I found a really good deal on Pirelli P Zeros, I went for those. Fuel consumption is slightly higher and wet grip is almost as good as the Contis, but they do offer a better steering feel and are quiet, with strong dry grip. At any rate, what ever goes onto a TTS, don't fit those awful Hankooks!


----------



## no name

My original potenza were shredded in 7 months.

Went for rainsports then which I got just over a yr out of

Went with rainsport again this time they're a little noisier in dry but handle great in wet and dry


----------



## scott_tts

Mark Pred said:


> Personally, I thought the Hankooks my TTS came were God awful. I replaced them when only half worn. Noisy, poor wet grip and prone to aquaplaning on cold roads. I replaced them with Continental Sport Contact 6 tyres, which frankly should be standard on the TTS. To put mid range tyres on such a car is very cheap of Audi. The Continentals proved to be excellent and in another league to the Hankook. I've recently changed again, as the Continentals dropped below 3mm after 22,000 miles use... as I knew I'd be ordering a new car to replace the TTS in only a few months time, I decided to drop my budget and since I found a really good deal on Pirelli P Zeros, I went for those. Fuel consumption is slightly higher and wet grip is almost as good as the Contis, but they do offer a better steering feel and are quiet, with strong dry grip. At any rate, what ever goes onto a TTS, don't fit those awful Hankooks!


Thank you for your reply.

I am now considering the Continental Contact Sport 6 as an option based on your recommendation. Could you tell me if the Tyres you have on your car are AO, RO1 or RO2 rated.

Also, I can only find the 245/35R19 93Y XL as an option for these Tyres. Did you manage to get the standard load as an option for these Tyres?

Thanks again!


----------



## orelf12

In regards to tyres I would go mitchilen PP4. Best tyres and have amazing grip!


----------



## M1ke H

@scott_tts

Agree entirely with Mark Pred, and what he said re the Conti Sportcontact 6's.

Swapped the (supplied-with) Bridgestone S001's with Conti's on the TTS, and haven't looked back.

My local dealer advised RO2, but that said, I still don't understand the difference between AO, RO1 and RO2!


----------



## TRTT

What are you running on the TTS in the winter?


----------



## nvarga

XL designation means that side walls of the tyre are reinforced and this is recomended for 19 an 20 inch on TT.
Michelin Pilot Sport are tip tires same as Continental Sport contact.
AO menas Audi Original - tread is somewhat adjustwd by Audi
RO are Audi adjusted tires for quattro drive.

This O through time may get further evolution 1 or 2 as thread is further adjusted and than you get RO1, RO2 or AO1...


----------



## Mark Pred

scott_tts said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I thought the Hankooks my TTS came were God awful. I replaced them when only half worn. Noisy, poor wet grip and prone to aquaplaning on cold roads. I replaced them with Continental Sport Contact 6 tyres, which frankly should be standard on the TTS. To put mid range tyres on such a car is very cheap of Audi. The Continentals proved to be excellent and in another league to the Hankook. I've recently changed again, as the Continentals dropped below 3mm after 22,000 miles use... as I knew I'd be ordering a new car to replace the TTS in only a few months time, I decided to drop my budget and since I found a really good deal on Pirelli P Zeros, I went for those. Fuel consumption is slightly higher and wet grip is almost as good as the Contis, but they do offer a better steering feel and are quiet, with strong dry grip. At any rate, what ever goes onto a TTS, don't fit those awful Hankooks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am now considering the Continental Contact Sport 6 as an option based on your recommendation. Could you tell me if the Tyres you have on your car are AO, RO1 or RO2 rated.
> 
> Also, I can only find the 245/35R19 93Y XL as an option for these Tyres. Did you manage to get the standard load as an option for these Tyres?
> 
> Thanks again!
Click to expand...

Those were on my last TTS, fitted a year and half ago, but I'll be fitting them again to my current TTS when the Hankooks get low enough, which can't come soon enough! I did however manage to find the email receipt I had for them, description given was Continental SportContact 6 245/35 ZR19 (93Y) XL AO. I paid £832 fitted and balanced. Great tyres!


----------



## leopard

nvarga said:


> XL designation means that side walls of the tyre are reinforced and this is recomended for 19 an 20 inch on TT.
> Michelin Pilot Sport are tip tires same as Continental Sport contact.
> AO menas Audi Original - tread is somewhat adjustwd by Audi
> RO are Audi adjusted tires for quattro drive.
> 
> This O through time may get further evolution 1 or 2 as thread is further adjusted and than you get RO1, RO2 or AO1...


A0 tyres are fitted as standard and is a marketing exercise, nothing to do with tyre tread adjustment.

RO tyres are compound specific and have a narrower shoulder than standard, nothing to do with Quattro drive.

Best all round tyres for the TT are Good Year Eagles imo...


----------



## WL80

+ 1 to ASY's (Goodyear F1 mk3). Had them once - great rubbers. Now I have P-zeros and, albeit not as awful as Conti Sportcontact 3, they are still a noise factory. Other option that I'm taking into account is falken azenis fk510.


----------



## 90TJM

I have Falken Azenis on my 2WD far better than the Potenzas the car came with and £120 a corner a bargain too.


----------



## moro anis

I had Yokohamas on mine (20") and was very pleased with them.

Very quiet, good road holding in all conditions plus a kerbing band.


----------



## Number86

Michelin Pilot sport 4s is the top rated tyre, and I'll vouch for them too. They genuinely transformed the car, and made it grip like the chassis feels it should. Also the contis seem to get very good reviews.


----------



## Blackhole128

I'm on my third set of tyres.

First were stock Bridgestones which were fine and grippy in all conditions, but poor on road noise.

Then I got a set of Goodyear Asy 3's which were better grip and slightly better on the noise front.

A couple of months ago I stumped-up the extra to try a set of Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S 245/35 R19 Y (93) at £189.85 per tyre from Blackcircles.

I'm not disappointed! I'd say that they have slightly better grip than the Asy 3's (not much in it).

Not only are the Michelins quieter on the road (the Euro specs suggested they would be slightly noisier than the Goodyears) but from the moment I got them it felt like the ride improved markedly - it was like I'd got new suspension in with the deal!

They are more expensive, but the advertising suggests that I might get up to 5000 extra miles out of the set over other tyres. That remains to be seen, but whatever happens these will be my next set of tyres.


----------



## stumardy

Blackhole128 said:


> I'm on my third set of tyres.
> 
> First were stock Bridgestones which were fine and grippy in all conditions, but poor on road noise.
> 
> Then I got a set of Goodyear Asy 3's which were better grip and slightly better on the noise front.
> 
> A couple of months ago I stumped-up the extra to try a set of Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S 245/35 R19 Y (93) at £189.85 per tyre from Blackcircles.
> 
> I'm not disappointed! I'd say that they have slightly better grip than the Asy 3's (not much in it).
> 
> Not only are the Michelins quieter on the road (the Euro specs suggested they would be slightly noisier than the Goodyears) but from the moment I got them it felt like the ride improved markedly - it was like I'd got new suspension in with the deal!
> 
> They are more expensive, but the advertising suggests that I might get up to 5000 extra miles out of the set over other tyres. That remains to be seen, but whatever happens these will be my next set of tyres.


Would you say they are better than the Conti contact 6? also do the Michelin come with a rim protector? I like the fact the Conti's seem to have a big rim protector on? I'm looking to change all 4 tyres and really don't know which ones to go for? I have the Hankooks on at the mo. On the TTS is it best to go for RO1 or RO2?


----------



## Number86

stumardy said:


> Would you say they are better than the Conti contact 6? ?


I said this 3 posts ago! [smiley=book2.gif] To expand a little, probably a little better if all the tests are to be believed, and will almost certainly last longer. I don't rate the rim protection that highly on them though. No idea about the Contis in that respect :?:


----------



## Blackhole128

stumardy said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my third set of tyres.
> 
> First were stock Bridgestones which were fine and grippy in all conditions, but poor on road noise.
> 
> Then I got a set of Goodyear Asy 3's which were better grip and slightly better on the noise front.
> 
> A couple of months ago I stumped-up the extra to try a set of Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S 245/35 R19 Y (93) at £189.85 per tyre from Blackcircles.
> 
> I'm not disappointed! I'd say that they have slightly better grip than the Asy 3's (not much in it).
> 
> Not only are the Michelins quieter on the road (the Euro specs suggested they would be slightly noisier than the Goodyears) but from the moment I got them it felt like the ride improved markedly - it was like I'd got new suspension in with the deal!
> 
> They are more expensive, but the advertising suggests that I might get up to 5000 extra miles out of the set over other tyres. That remains to be seen, but whatever happens these will be my next set of tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say they are better than the Conti contact 6? also do the Michelin come with a rim protector? I like the fact the Conti's seem to have a big rim protector on? I'm looking to change all 4 tyres and really don't know which ones to go for? I have the Hankooks on at the mo. On the TTS is it best to go for RO1 or RO2?
Click to expand...

I've never had Contis so I can't comment on them.

The Michelin do have rim protection, but since having them I've managed to badly scuff my near-side rear and my offside front!

I've found that rubber rim protection doesn't really protect much with any of the tyres I've had so far.

Time to phone the Alloy insurance people for me.


----------



## Blade Runner

[/quote]

I've never had Contis so I can't comment on them.
The Michelin do have rim protection, but since having them I've managed to badly scuff my near-side rear and my offside front!

I've found that rubber rim protection doesn't really protect much with any of the tyres I've had so far.
Time to phone the Alloy insurance people for me. [/quote]

Yep, an absolute must imo. None of these low profile tyres offer any real protection if you really kerb the wheel. Note that some insurers won't cover diamond cut alloys. Period.


----------



## Harsha369

My first set were Continental Contisportcontact 5 which came from factory, they were fine no issues as such but towards the end one tire had a bubble and another was just losing air through some fine cracks in the side wall. The roads in my city are shite so what applies to me might not apply to everyone. Now I've switched over to Michelin pilot sport 4s and I can tell you there is a huge difference between these two. PS4s are the best tires I've ever owned, a lot more responsive and grip levels are phenomenal. The contisportcontact6 are out now never tried those so no idea, don't know anyone who's tried those either so can't comment, maybe they are better than CSC5? I'd recommend PS4S blindly though!


----------



## Harsha369

Harsha369 said:


> My first set were Continental Contisportcontact 5 which came from factory, they were fine no issues as such but towards the end one tire had a bubble and another was just losing air through some fine cracks in the side wall. The roads in my city are shite so what applies to me might not apply to everyone. Now I've switched over to Michelin pilot sport 4s and I can tell you there is a huge difference between these two. PS4s are the best tires I've ever owned, a lot more responsive and grip levels are phenomenal. The contisportcontact6 are out now never tried those so no idea, don't anyone who's tried those either so can't comment, maybe they are better than CSC5? I'd recommend PS4S blindly though!


Spoke to a friend who got some Hankook from factory he is planning to change to ps4s or csc6, will keep you guys posted. He said the hankooks were very mediocre.


----------



## Harsha369

*UPDATE* My friend went with Michellin Pilot Sport 4S as well. People here prefer the PS4S over the continental CSC6. Anyone else with further input on CSC6 should share their experience.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I've recently bought a mk3 TTS
When Buying it the car had hankooks on it but it needed 2 front tyres 
They said they would replace the fronts before I collected it, which they did but they didn't match the rears.

I'd already in my head decided I'd put some good quality tyres on all round.

On my mk2 I had Goodyear f1's and was very happy with them but fancied a change

Ended up on getting conti 6's 
Found the ride to be smooth, noise to be a lot better and the grip is awesome, drove it last night for the first time in the wet and made an effort to push it hard on islands etc to test wet grip and found them to be excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macaddict111

moro anis said:


> I had Yokohamas on mine (20") and was very pleased with them.
> 
> Very quiet, good road holding in all conditions plus a kerbing band.


My TTS 20" came with Yokohama Advan Sport V105's. Those and the (awful) Pirelli P Zero are the OEM spec tires (yes, *i* haha) here in the states. None of the other (limited) options for the 20" wheels come close to these in terms of test results and reviews, so I'll be keeping with these even though they're a bit pricy.


----------



## jonnieb2018

ReTTro fit said:


> I've recently bought a mk3 TTS
> When Buying it the car had hankooks on it but it needed 2 front tyres
> They said they would replace the fronts before I collected it, which they did but they didn't match the rears.
> 
> I'd already in my head decided I'd put some good quality tyres on all round.
> 
> On my mk2 I had Goodyear f1's and was very happy with them but fancied a change
> 
> Ended up on getting conti 6's
> Found the ride to be smooth, noise to be a lot better and the grip is awesome, drove it last night for the first time in the wet and made an effort to push it hard on islands etc to test wet grip and found them to be excellent
> 
> Totally agree with this, the Contis are great tyres, the Hankooks just don't do it on a performance car that is Quattro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyman

I had 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S fitted yesterday. £720 with mobile fitting from Black Circles. They feel better then the Hankooks so far but I've not really tested them yet. Have to say though, the Hankook lasted almost 30k miles on the front. Quite surprised by that.


----------



## Toshiba

So new tyres feel better than old tyres... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## handyman

Toshiba said:


> So new tyres feel better than old tyres... [smiley=book2.gif]


Well quite. No surprise to me, hence I am reserving judgement for now!


----------



## tt3600

How are the MPS4S performing in the cold weather? My Bridgestone tyres are fairly poor in the cold weather.


----------



## Mark Pred

handyman said:


> I had 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S fitted yesterday. £720 with mobile fitting from Black Circles. They feel better then the Hankooks so far but I've not really tested them yet. Have to say though, the Hankook lasted almost 30k miles on the front. Quite surprised by that.


Yes, I found the Hankooks wear very well, about all they do well though, well that and fuel consumption. Binned mine when only half worn on my latest TTS, as I also had them on my 16 plate TTS and on cold, wet roads they offered almost no grip at all and their propensity to tramline is shocking. I too have put the Michelin PS on my car, night and day better than the Hankook!


----------



## handyman

It's been a few days now. I've done about 200 miles with the new tyres in both wet and dry conditions. They are very grippy when compared to the Hankooks and I'm able to take specific corners with a lot more confidence than before. I've noticed a huge reduction in the traction control light coming on. Vey impressed!


----------



## Number86

tt3600 said:


> How are the MPS4S performing in the cold weather? My Bridgestone tyres are fairly poor in the cold weather.


Poorly. But not worse than any other uhp summer tyre. The tt inspires a lot of confidence in its grip and handling, but not a lot of feedback, so you have to be careful in conditions below 5c in any summer tyre as they start losing grip fast, and can just understeer away without much warning.


----------



## stumpy

I have been looking for new tyres (245/35/19) and have found MPS4S for £185 each at Costco but from Monday there is a voucher for £100 off when buying 4, comes in at around £640 fitted or there are Bridgestones for £155 each with £80 off, about £540 fitted, if ordered before midnight Sunday, just in case anyone needs new tyres.
I'll be ordering 4 Michelin next week.


----------



## Pugliese

Managed to get 17k miles out of my Pirellis, but at a couple of mm off the wear bars they are now losing grip, so time to change.

Before I opt for the Michelin Pilot Sports 4s at £203.39 each from Black circles, are there any other recommendations for the RS?????


----------



## Pugliese

Further to my post above, just done a bit more research and the new Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5's are getting better scores than the Michelin.

Has anyone tried the Asy5's??


----------



## Mark Pred

Right now, MPS4 are just £168 inc. VAT per tyre fitted at Kiwkfit, plus you get a free dashcam worth £80 (probably crap). If you're looking to change right now, this is a no brainer IMO. If you're on Hankooks, you'll be mortified how badly they compare to the MPS4 and surprisingly (to me) the fuel economy is pretty good on them too - I've regularly been getting high 30's on the daily commute. Wear is good as well.


----------



## Pugliese

Mark Pred said:


> Right now, MPS4 are just £168 inc. VAT per tyre fitted at Kiwkfit, plus you get a free dashcam worth £80 (probably crap). If you're looking to change right now, this is a no brainer IMO. If you're on Hankooks, you'll be mortified how badly they compare to the MPS4 and surprisingly (to me) the fuel economy is pretty good on them too - I've regularly been getting high 30's on the daily commute. Wear is good as well.


Yes Mark that is a good deal, unfortunately Kwikfit are not showing any of my size in stock - 255/30/20. Don't know if it is worth going to the local Kwikfit to see if they can get any.


----------



## Pugliese

Update to my last post. Decided on MPS4S. Qwikfit are not carrying stock of RS 20" tyres, but a chat with the manager at the local branch revealed that even if they did, they could not match the Black Circles price of £202. Had budgeted £1k to replace tyres, so pretty happy at £808 for 4, leaving change for first service at an independent


----------



## Mark Pred

Did you apply the promo before buying and get the 10% discount, as that still seems a lot compared to what I paid, albeit for 19's... Kwikfit don't do much to make it very obvious that there's a promo running on Michelins right now. I only found it by luck more than judgement. Saved I think it was about £80 after adding the discount code at check in  Free dashcam too, but hasn't arrived yet. You won't be disappointed with them, excellent tyres!

https://www.kwik-fit.com/offers/michelin-offer


----------



## phazer

I know they're franchised so there's variance but I wouldn't trust Kwik Fit to make a coffee let alone do a tyre swap without f*cking it up and damaging my wheels!!

If you're old enough to remember the TV ads...it was always changed to "you can't get shitter than a kwik fit fitter" :lol:


----------



## Pugliese

Mark Pred said:


> Did you apply the promo before buying and get the 10% discount, as that still seems a lot compared to what I paid, albeit for 19's... Kwikfit don't do much to make it very obvious that there's a promo running on Michelins right now. I only found it by luck more than judgement. Saved I think it was about £80 after adding the discount code at check in  Free dashcam too, but hasn't arrived yet. You won't be disappointed with them, excellent tyres!
> 
> https://www.kwik-fit.com/offers/michelin-offer


Yes, got Qwikfit to run all discounts but there is a significant difference in size/price of RS tyres to TTS. As a comparison I checked the BC price less 10% discount for the TTS and the MPS4S for 19" were £169 each. So with QF you essentially get the camera thrown in as well. Unfortunately they didn't have my size


----------



## Pugliese

phazer said:


> I know they're franchised so there's variance but I wouldn't trust Kwik Fit to make a coffee let alone do a tyre swap without f*cking it up and damaging my wheels!!
> 
> If you're old enough to remember the TV ads...it was always changed to "you can't get shitter than a kwik fit fitter" :lol:


With any tyre fitting I always photograph each wheel in the presence of manager/fitter. It always sharpens up their game


----------



## Mark Pred

phazer said:


> I know they're franchised so there's variance but I wouldn't trust Kwik Fit to make a coffee let alone do a tyre swap without f*cking it up and damaging my wheels!!
> 
> If you're old enough to remember the TV ads...it was always changed to "you can't get shitter than a kwik fit fitter" :lol:


You could say the same for ANY franchised tyre fitter and in my experience, Kwikfit are actually one of the better ones and their Trustpilot scores are quite good. Saying that, I wouldn't normally let any of them near my cars, but now having used Kwikfit's mobile service (quite a few times), I can't think of anyone better. That's because it's one person doing it and they 100% accountable for their work, hence they make sure they do a good job and you can keep an eye on them as they do it! Yes, I still always photograph each wheel before fitting and make sure they know I've done that; I also tell them what tyre pressures I want, to avoid over-inflation (common issue everywhere you go). Other than that, they're brilliant. They phone you before they arrive, are always on time and have done a great job for me, with zero issues. The icing on the cake is that I can have it all done while I'm at work or at home. I'll be using them again when our SQ5 needs new rubber.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes I'll second all of that about Kwikfits mobile service. Had them come to my home twice and found them good and reliable. 
Much better sitting in your own front room keeping an eye on your car with a cup of coffee than sitting their dirty waiting area on a broken seat for ages. 
One query tho - I heard that they don't / can't do wheel balancing with mobile service. Not sure if that's true.


----------



## phazer

ZephyR2 said:


> Yes I'll second all of that about Kwikfits mobile service. Had them come to my home twice and found them good and reliable.
> Much better sitting in your own front room keeping an eye on your car with a cup of coffee than sitting their dirty waiting area on a broken seat for ages.
> One query tho - I heard that they don't / can't do wheel balancing with mobile service. Not sure if that's true.


I've used mobile fitters before, they have a balancing machine in the back of the van, it's not a problem. If the guy is a hulking mess and doesn't stand still then it will be off but I've never had and issue.


----------



## RobinHelsby

ZephyR2 said:


> Much better sitting in your own front room keeping an eye on your car with a cup of coffee than sitting their dirty waiting area on a broken seat for ages.


To be fair, the Kwikfit that I use has a smart, well appointed waiting area with large glass so you can see the work area.


----------



## Ruudfood

My TTS is going in for a service and MOT next week. I have a feeling I may need new tyres to pass the MOT. Would Audi fit a specific tyre brand at my request or would I have to put up with whatever they've got? I fancy the MPS4s rather than Hancooks (or whatever else they may decide to use).


----------



## kevin#34

I suppose you can only choose brand/type among what Audi dealer proposes... but why fitting new tires from them, when independents surely offer lower prices?


----------



## Pontypwl

Ruudfood said:


> My TTS is going in for a service and MOT next week. I have a feeling I may need new tyres to pass the MOT. Would Audi fit a specific tyre brand at my request or would I have to put up with whatever they've got? I fancy the MPS4s rather than Hancooks (or whatever else they may decide to use).


Before you get the tyres from Audi take a look at https://www.blackcircles.com/. I got four Goodyear Eagle F1 tyres fitted for approx. £600 compared with a quote for the same tyre from Audi for approx. £1,000.


----------



## Ruudfood

Thanks for the tips guys. I only really noticed last night that my fronts were a bit worn. I'd already booked it in for next Friday and my work schedule is hectic until then so getting them replaced before the MOT will be pretty much impossible, so it's more for convenience if it's likely to fail than actively wanting Audi to do it.


----------



## M1ke H

FWIW Audi do say they'll price match tyres (according to specific criteria) although my dealer frequently tells me they often cannot.

That said, they did manage on two Conti Sport 6's, RO rated, for me at the start of the year (and can offer whichever tyres their (local) supplier has got in stock or can get).


----------



## Pugliese

Ruudfood said:


> I fancy the MPS4s rather than Hancooks (or whatever else they may decide to use).


Had new all round MPS4s's fitted 2 weeks ago replacing PZeros and they are clearly more comfortable which is a bonus. Grip is superb but then so were the Pzeros until they got past 12k miles (no surprise there!) and road noise is about the same albeit slightly different which at first is disconcerting.

What more do you want from a performance tyre? So I would say they are a good choice. BTW both brands were much better than the Yokohama's on my TTS.

I would however recommend for performance/safety you replace all 4 tyres. On my TTS I found that there was slightly more wear on the front, but with the quattro there was not a lot in it, so I always replaced all 4. Just as a matter of interest, IMO on the RS there is clearly a more wheel rear drive bias compared to the TTS, as all 4 tyres wear evenly and that is with the setup in 'Auto' most of the time. Discuss


----------



## jonnieb2018

Great reviews. Have just ordered 4 nr Michelin sport 4S from Blackcircles today with discount code MICH10 - £171 all in per tyre with a mobile fitter (£684 total). Tuesday fitment.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

jonnieb2018 said:


> Great reviews. Have just ordered 4 nr Michelin sport 4S from Blackcircles today with discount code MICH10 - £171 all in per tyre with a mobile fitter (£684 total). Tuesday fitment.


Did you go for XL or AO/standard? XL must be slightly noisier on road.


----------



## handyman

jonnieb2018 said:


> Great reviews. Have just ordered 4 nr Michelin sport 4S from Blackcircles today with discount code MICH10 - £171 all in per tyre with a mobile fitter (£684 total). Tuesday fitment.


These are fantastic tyres and that's a great price!


----------



## Pugliese

carlsicesilverTT said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great reviews. Have just ordered 4 nr Michelin sport 4S from Blackcircles today with discount code MICH10 - £171 all in per tyre with a mobile fitter (£684 total). Tuesday fitment.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go for XL or AO/standard? XL must be slightly noisier on road.
Click to expand...

For me, XL all the way. For a car that does 150+ it makes sense


----------



## jonnieb2018

Yes, just use the discount code for the month of June MICH10

No reference other than:


----------



## phazer

jonnieb2018 said:


> Yes, just use the discount code for the month of June MICH10
> 
> No reference other than:


Reinforced = XL


----------



## kevin#34

I don't think Michelin has never been an OEM tire supplier for TTS... but if so, right spec should be R01 and not AO



carlsicesilverTT said:


> Did you go for XL or *AO*/standard? XL must be slightly noisier on road.


----------



## jonnieb2018

phazer said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just use the discount code for the month of June MICH10
> 
> No reference other than:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced = XL
Click to expand...

Thanks Phazer!


----------



## cdrnet

Some great posts on this thread.

My conclusion is that I need two sets of wheels / tyres. One set for Summer and one for Winter driving.

Can you good people provide me with your votes:

1. Best summer / dry weather tyre ?
2. Best wet / slippery wet weather tyre?

I am fairly confident about the best winter tyres, however your recommendations would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Hi,
Just ordered 4 x Hankook Ventus V12 Evo in 245/35/19Y XL for my TTS - got them for a special price equivalent to around £120 each including fitting & balancing.

These have a wear rating of 320 and are replacing a set of very worn Bridgestones that have been on the car from new and have covered an amazing *64,000 kms*!

Interestingly the Bridgestones have a wear rating of 280 - so the Hankooks might last even longer!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## cdrnet

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> Bridgestones that have been on the car from new and have covered an amazing *64,000 kms*!


That's pretty outstanding really. Did you rotate them around the vehicle?


----------



## kevin#34

Michelin Pilot Sport 4S immediately followed by Pirelli P-Zero new (different from the OEM ones)



cdrnet said:


> Some great posts on this thread.
> 
> My conclusion is that I need two sets of wheels / tyres. One set for Summer and one for Winter driving.
> 
> Can you good people provide me with your votes:
> 
> *1. Best summer / dry weather tyre ?*
> 2. Best wet / slippery wet weather tyre?
> 
> I am fairly confident about the best winter tyres, however your recommendations would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Steve2017TTS

cdrnet said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Bridgestones that have been on the car from new and have covered an amazing *64,000 kms*!
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty outstanding really. Did you rotate them around the vehicle?
Click to expand...

Hi,
I have never rotated them - but car has had 4 services at Audi dealer - they may have rotated them.
Car has free service contract for 5 years and electronic service record - so you don't actually get an invoice or paperwork when you collect the car from service!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ddave

Personally I'd rotate the tyres. 
For what it's worth I rate Conti Contact 5. Seem a good fit for the TT.


----------



## j77drs

Hi All, I have another post about road noise but it seems to be down to the Pirelli p zero tyres, Audi I believe will replace them but have asked me what I would like,

Any ideas to reduce the horrendous road noise .

Size 245 30 20


----------



## Mark Pred

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> Just ordered 4 x Hankook Ventus V12 Evo in 245/35/19Y XL for my TTS - got them for a special price equivalent to around £120 each including fitting & balancing.
> 
> These have a wear rating of 320 and are replacing a set of very worn Bridgestones that have been on the car from new and have covered an amazing *64,000 kms*!
> 
> Interestingly the Bridgestones have a wear rating of 280 - so the Hankooks might last even longer!
> Cheers
> Steve


Those Hankooks came on my TTS when I took delivery - worst tyres I gave ever had on a car. The only thing they did well was wear slowly, which frankly wasn't a good thing IMO. I replaced them with Michelin PS4 and it's like driving a different car. I'd cancel the order if you can!


----------



## kevin#34

are you sure it's not *255*?



j77drs said:


> Hi All, I have another post about road noise but it seems to be down to the Pirelli p zero tyres, Audi I believe will replace them but have asked me what I would like,
> 
> Any ideas to reduce the horrendous road noise .
> 
> Size *245* 30 20


----------



## gAgNiCk

Mark Pred said:


> Those Hankooks came on my TTS when I took delivery - worst tyres I gave ever had on a car. The only thing they did well was wear slowly, which frankly wasn't a good thing IMO. I replaced them with Michelin PS4 and it's like driving a different car. I'd cancel the order if you can!


I've just ordered a full set of MPS4s, getting fitted next week for £714.40. Coming from Hankooks, I hope they are as good as suggested in the various forum threads


----------



## Steve2017TTS

Mark Pred said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Just ordered 4 x Hankook Ventus V12 Evo in 245/35/19Y XL for my TTS - got them for a special price equivalent to around £120 each including fitting & balancing.
> 
> These have a wear rating of 320 and are replacing a set of very worn Bridgestones that have been on the car from new and have covered an amazing *64,000 kms*!
> 
> Interestingly the Bridgestones have a wear rating of 280 - so the Hankooks might last even longer!
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hankooks came on my TTS when I took delivery - worst tyres I gave ever had on a car. The only thing they did well was wear slowly, which frankly wasn't a good thing IMO. I replaced them with Michelin PS4 and it's like driving a different car. I'd cancel the order if you can!
Click to expand...

Hi,
Don't forget - we live in Abu Dhabi and its still currently 44 degrees centigrade during the day.
It rains just a few times per year and the roads are extremely smooth.
I do a school run each day - which is around 200km on billiard smooth motorways.
The grip level on these tyres is perfectly acceptable for this market.
Soft tyres wear far too quickly and are not really necessary here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Toshiba

Changed from continentals to Avons the difference in road noise is amazing, much quieter.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Toshiba said:


> Changed from continentals to Avons the difference in road noise is amazing, much quieter.


They may be quiet and cheap, but how do they hold the road? I've read a few comments from ex-users referring to them as 'ditch finders'...


----------



## Toshiba

Not worried about cost in the least, they are better holding the road - but this could be misleading as people compare before and after, that's old tyres vs new. And lets be honest we're not racing on tracks - there's are road cars. I care about stopping and noise.


----------



## j77drs

Sorry, yes 255 30 20


----------



## Dino_Donis

I will be replacing all 4 tyres on my TTS in the coming weeks, I have been considering the MPS4 as everyone raves about them, however my car came as new with Yokahamas and they have been excellent and i was particularly impressed with them in the snow & ice this year plus I've clocked over 20K miles with them on UK roads & they are just under 3mm now. I previously had Continental Contact 4/5? on my MK2 TTS and found the wear rates terrible plus I seemed to get a lot of punctures which could have just been bad luck of course...I'm worried that I will be disappointed with any other tyres so will probably stick with the Yokahamas...
It's a shame that you can't *Try before you buy*


----------



## j77drs

yes agree, i dont want to change the p zeros for something which has the same road noise


----------



## dezza59

Changed to Goodyear Eagle 3 to replace original P Zeros on 255 30 20's. Significant improvements in both road noise and comfort without compromising grip or handling. TTS with stage 1.


----------



## KevC

I'm getting down to the line on my fronts and the rears aren't far behind so I'll need 4 tyres to get through the MOT in a couple of weeks time.

I can't find the MPS's anywhere but blackcircles have the conti 6's which will be ok. I liked those a lot on my old Scirocco.

I've never used them before but am I right that you order from blackcircles, they deliver the tyres to the local place you want (I have an ATS up the road which is on their list) and then I just go there at the arranged time and they fit with no extra cost over what I paid to BC?

Be cheaper than getting Audi to put tyres on!


----------



## gAgNiCk

KevC said:


> I'm getting down to the line on my fronts and the rears aren't far behind so I'll need 4 tyres to get through the MOT in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> I can't find the MPS's anywhere but blackcircles have the conti 6's which will be ok. I liked those a lot on my old Scirocco.
> 
> I've never used them before but am I right that you order from blackcircles, they deliver the tyres to the local place you want (I have an ATS up the road which is on their list) and then I just go there at the arranged time and they fit with no extra cost over what I paid to BC?
> 
> Be cheaper than getting Audi to put tyres on!


Correct, did the same myself recently with MPS4Ss when BC had them in stock @ £175 each fitted


----------



## dezza59

If comfort and low noise are of greater importance than on the limit handling I can recommend Goodyear Eagle 3


----------



## migzy

totally agree on the goodyear eagle f1 asymmetric 5, great tyre and perfect for my TTS, went for the latest, asymmetric 5 cost was £660 for 4 mobile fitted from black circles, they were slightly cheaper on some other sites but the fitting a my house sold it

migzy


----------



## KevC

No one around here has the Michelin's so I've plumped for the Conti 6's from blackcircles delivered to my local ATS. Being fitted next Saturday.


----------



## JoshB

Does nobody on here use Camskill for their tyres?
I've got a friendly garage that fit's tyres for £10 a wheel if the cars in for other works so it always works out a bargain.
I do know a lot of garages refuse to fit customer tyres but you can get a proper bargain on there.


----------



## Mark Pred

Dino_Donis said:


> I will be replacing all 4 tyres on my TTS in the coming weeks, I have been considering the MPS4 as everyone raves about them, however my car came as new with Yokahamas and they have been excellent and i was particularly impressed with them in the snow & ice this year plus I've clocked over 20K miles with them on UK roads & they are just under 3mm now. I previously had Continental Contact 4/5? on my MK2 TTS and found the wear rates terrible plus I seemed to get a lot of punctures which could have just been bad luck of course...I'm worried that I will be disappointed with any other tyres so will probably stick with the Yokahamas...
> It's a shame that you can't *Try before you buy*


I've had Michelin PS4's on my TTS for 6 months now - wear rate is super low and I'm guessing I'll get 20k out of them, easily. Grip is fantastic, dry and in the wet. Fuel consumption is good too, with 38 to 40 MPG on long runs. They also look cool, if that matters to anyone and the small curbing protection is the icing on the cake and definitely saved me a wee scrape to the alloys on a couple of occasions. Total no brainer to fit these tyres to any TT, they seem so perfect for the car. Note I've noticed Audi are fitting the same tyre as OEM on the latest R8's... say no more.


----------



## mashtt_91

migzy said:


> totally agree on the goodyear eagle f1 asymmetric 5, great tyre and perfect for my TTS, went for the latest, asymmetric 5 cost was £660 for 4 mobile fitted from black circles, they were slightly cheaper on some other sites but the fitting a my house sold it
> 
> migzy


Just had a set of asymmetric 5 fitted to my TT last weekend. If you're in the UK, Goodyear have a promotion on until the end of the month IIRC for an amazon or john lewis gift card reward, up to £100, at selected service centers. 4 tyres fitted for £630 plus £100 gift card back was a good deal! Noticeably quieter than the factory fitted Bridgestones!


----------



## zooks

mashtt_91 said:


> Just had a set of asymmetric 5 fitted to my TT last weekend. If you're in the UK, Goodyear have a promotion on until the end of the month IIRC for an amazon or john lewis gift card reward, up to £100, at selected service centers. 4 tyres fitted for £630 plus £100 gift card back was a good deal! Noticeably quieter than the factory fitted Bridgestones!


Same deal I went for. I had F1's on my previous car and very impressed with them. These seem fine on my TT, low noise and great wet weather grip. Amazon voucher emailed to me a week after purchase.


----------



## skdotcom

I've just ordered some MPS4s for my TTS. But for info, my Bridgestones fitted from new have 24k miles on them with 3mm of tread left. I think that's pretty good?

And I thought Bridgestones grip and road nose was excellent. Although not so great with only 3mm on them though!


----------



## Mr TTUSA

3rd owner of a 2016 TT and it came with Pilot Sport A/S 3+ tires which I'm reading are good on snow. We'll see - Ohio winters can be brutal. Anyone have any thoughts on these tires?


----------



## rm0rgan

JoshB said:


> Does nobody on here use Camskill for their tyres?
> I've got a friendly garage that fit's tyres for £10 a wheel if the cars in for other works so it always works out a bargain.
> I do know a lot of garages refuse to fit customer tyres but you can get a proper bargain on there.


This is what I normally do too - Camskill have some cracking prices if you can get them fitted locally for a few quid. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Steve9

rm0rgan said:


> JoshB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does nobody on here use Camskill for their tyres?
> I've got a friendly garage that fit's tyres for £10 a wheel if the cars in for other works so it always works out a bargain.
> I do know a lot of garages refuse to fit customer tyres but you can get a proper bargain on there.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I normally do too - Camskill have some cracking prices if you can get them fitted locally for a few quid. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Same. Ordered a set of Cup2 from Camskill - fast delivery and good prices.

I have good experience with Pneus, Camskill and Mytyres, less good with Oponeo as their tracking system was a joke and it took more than 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Basscube

Only tyre to consider...

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Goody ... tric-5.htm


----------



## powerplay

Just had 4 new Goodyear Eagle F1 asym 5 to replace the Yokohma oem tyres, 255x30 R20

Weather currently so shite and only driven the 5 mile commute so far but they feel more comfortable and very much quieter.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

They would do anyway as they have 8mm of tread on them.

No matter what brand a new tyre will always seem better than a bald one.

Its mind thing also to convince your happy with purchase.


----------



## rm0rgan

Must be new tyre time as I've just bought 4 x Michelin Pilot Sport 4S (went for 255/35/19 over 245's for a bit more rim protection)and found the cheapest to be KwikFit by some margin - £60 discount for buying 4 and a free Amazon Echo Show 5 thrown in for good measure...£145 a corner for premium rubber is pretty good in my view.

Be interesting to see how they stack up over the OEM (Potenza's 245's) in terms of milage - got just under 21,000 miles from these which isn't too bad I guess as it get's some stick off the mark and when roads permit...


----------



## powerplay

carlsicesilverTT said:


> They would do anyway as they have 8mm of tread on them.
> 
> No matter what brand a new tyre will always seem better than a bald one.
> 
> Its mind thing also to convince your happy with purchase.


forever the cynic lol.

Mine were far from bald, the rears had about 4mm tread still and the front about 2.5mm.

I always thought the road noise was high with the oem tyres - decided to replace them after picking up second slow puncture in the same wheel in the space of a few months!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Still, 8mm of tread will give less road noise and better performance than 4mm unless you buy a tyre that maintains performance down to 2/3mm.

Pirelli for example are terrible at 4mm or below.

There new version of the p-zero is better though.


----------



## Tuscan12

carlsicesilverTT said:


> They would do anyway as they have 8mm of tread on them.
> 
> No matter what brand a new tyre will always seem better than a bald one.
> 
> Its mind thing also to convince your happy with purchase.


I would rather drive on warn set of Michelin over a new set of Pirelli, Bridgestone, Hankook as Michelin seam to be the only manufacturer who design and develop their tyres to be good from the first mm to the last mm


----------



## Tuscan12

Black Friday Discount has just been mailed to me. Hope it helps someone else.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Tuscan12 said:


> I would rather drive on warn set of Michelin over a new set of Pirelli, Bridgestone, Hankook as Michelin seam to be the only manufacturer who design and develop their tyres to be good from the first mm to the last mm


Not saying Michelin are a bad tyre but what you wrote above is incorrect and you also cant spell :lol:

*seem


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Cheers for the black friday discount chit though


----------



## aeroflott

Tyre question for my TDI front wheel drive. 20" tyres.

My car has Nankangs on the rear which are relatively new (put on by the previous owner). On the front I have Yokohamas which I think must've been there from new, which are due to be replaced about now.

Should I be putting 2 new Nankangs on the front, so all four tyres are the same?

Of course the right answer is to replace all four with something more premium, but I'd rather not do that (the Nangkangs are fine for the way I drive frankly).

Thoughts on mixing tyres up?


----------



## rm0rgan

aeroflott said:


> Should I be putting 2 new Nankangs on the front, so all four tyres are the same?
> 
> Thoughts on mixing tyres up?


Naturally, the proper answer is put 4 of the best that you can afford on it, but that's not always possible or required. Nothing wrong with the Nankangs if it's just trundling up and down the motorway. I've actually has Nankangs on other cars and found them ok tbh...

I've just puked £677 on 4 x MPS4's and a full laser alignment (with free alignment checks for the next 2 years)


----------



## Vorsprung20

Resurrecting an old thread here to understand the current choice of tyres people are currently running, Finding my Yokohama Advan sport a little noisy although apart from that generally ok in other aspects.

Whilst the standard fitment on a 20 inch rim is 255/30/20, has anyone had experience of running a slightly higher profile tyre, i.e. 35/ 40, would a 35 fit the arch without much rubbing?


----------



## Pugliese

Vorsprung20 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here to understand the current choice of tyres people are currently running, Finding my Yokohama Advan sport a little noisy although apart from that generally ok in other aspects.


Tried the Advan's, P Zero's and M Pilot Sport. For all round performance the Michelin get my vote and the only tyres that have not lost grip when pushed. They also seem to be giving longer life


----------

